# Bücher gesucht



## ossywest (21. Nov 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Bücher für J2ME die das Tema Spieleprogrammierung behandeln und auch gut erkläht haben. Sollte möglichst für Handys und Spielkonsolen sein, deshalb J2ME. Wenn es geht auf deutsch, da meine englichkentnisse nicht so gut sind. Habt ihr da was für mich?

MfG

ossywest!


----------



## pogo (30. Nov 2004)

sucha mal in der JavaLinkBase oder benutze die Suche.
Das Thema war bestimmt schon dran


----------



## amlug (7. Dez 2004)

guck mal bei amazon


----------



## OWiesbrock (8. Dez 2004)

Es gibt für den Anfang auch nette Tutorials direkt bei IBM in der Developer Abteilung, sonst schau doch auch mal direkt bei Verlagen wie Addison Wesley und o'Reilly


----------

